# Nested Bowls



## JerrySambrook (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is a set of nested Oak Burl Bowls. The largest is 14+ inches across.
And yes, the very center coring did go into some blanks.
They are all finished with Mahoneys Finish


----------



## Lenny (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow! Those are freakin' awesome! 
Can't wait to see the pens! Get back to work ... :biggrin:


----------



## greenmtnguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Looking good Jerry. Well done.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 10, 2010)

Those bowls look oddly familiar!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome bowls.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 10, 2010)

Jerry, those look beautiful. I never thought of oak burl looking like that. I like the nesting too. BTW, do they turn any different when you work with the regular oak like is their any trick you have to consider in order no to ruin the burl? BTW, I hope I caught you soon enough. can you take a pick of the bank before you turn it so I can add to the IAP wood chart as fr other alt. for the blank Identification? that's is if is not too much trouble, please?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice! I love nested bowls and your Oak Burl is awesome!


----------



## Dustygoose (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW!!  Beautiful


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 11, 2010)

Gorgeous wood.  Very nice set of bowls!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunning figure and great looking results.

  -Barry


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 25, 2010)

JerrySambrook said:
			
		

> Here is a set of nested Oak Burl Bowls. The largest is 14+ inches across.
> And yes, the very center coring did go into some blanks.
> They are all finished with Mahoneys Finish



I didn't see that you have mentioned the bowl saver you are using. What is your method/system?


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 26, 2010)

Great job and beautiful wood.
Charles


----------



## Woodnknots (Nov 26, 2010)

very nice work!  I'm picking up a large hickory burl from one of my dad's friends when I get back home for the holidays.  Hope I can do something close to this!


----------

